# Cool Pictures - Hamburg Mini Days 2006 !



## CHRIS AVALON (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey, Hey Mini Fans !!

Hope ya doing great !

A few Weeks ago, I had been at the HAMBURG MINI DAYS 2006 !

Just check the following Picture - Link to see, what I have seen there, and what kind of MINI´s we drive at Hamburg Germany :

 PICTURE - LINK : HAMBURG MINI DAYS 2006 !

I had once again real Fun producing this Pictures !

I wish ya all a lot of Fun with ya Mini´s, till it starts snowing again 
and have Fun watching my Pictures !

Cool Greetz 
from Hamburg 
Germany !

CAP


----------



## Call (Oct 16, 2006)

Chris, I really can appreciate your shots and your angles. Good work. I'll let you see some of mine sometime.

Call


----------



## 07PepperS (Dec 25, 2006)

So, what are the dates for 07? I'm in Germany for the next year


----------

